# just fitted a reversing camera to my renoir



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

i have fitted a twin camera setup to my autocruise pioneer, as the bathroom was across the rear the rear view mirror was a waste of time, so i have replaced it with a mirror monitor, it was a bit of head scratching in how to run the cable from the cameras to the front. But after seeing how the sattelite was wired in i noticed that there is a false wall in one of the top cupboards and the cable was able to enter here and down into the lower cupboards by the power sockets ie tv, sattelite, ariel, and 240v. and then it was run under the lounge seat into the cab, where i removed a side panel which is near the seat belt. and then into the head linning. the monitor just clips over the original mirror but there is a splitter box in line at the monitor end, so i removed the cab interior light, and noticed that there was room for the box, i had to remove the sun blinds and curtain track and edged the cable carefully and joined the cables together, for the power i had to run the cable down behind the windscreen pillar cover only three screws and got the power from a cable that only was live with the ignition on. and eureka it worked then i only had to move the cameras so i could see down the back of the van and distance. these are now fixed over the fog light housing on top of the roof. as i have started towing a smart car i can now see whats behind at lights etc. the worse part was drilling through the roof but i managed to get a maxview ariel cover that goes over the cable entry point and everything was sealed using sikkafix. ( bought from a chandlers). when i bought the cameras i was told that fixing them over the brake light then i would get a flare on the screen at night so they would be useless, but i have tried them out at night and if anything it seems to brighten the screen.


----------

